# Cake box ribbon source



## steveh5200 (May 5, 2009)

I saw some commercially packaged candy boxes with nice paper ribbons around the box.   The boxes were fairly generic but the ribbons had a logo and really made the packaging look good.

I own several bakeries and packaging for cupcakes and cakes are a major expense so I've been trying to find someone who makes these ribbons as I think this would allow us to use "white boxes" and still have a nice looking packaging solution.  Mostly the problem is when someone buys a single cupcake for example and you have $0.40 in packaging.

Does anyone know of a company that can make these?  I've already checked with ULINE and BRP.

I don't really want fabric ribbons because the paper ones will be quicker to use and also have the benefit of having a logo printed on them meaning no stickers would be required.  

Thanks.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It would seem a standard local print house could produce these things. Not a copy shop, but a 4 color press. Pick a paper grade, logo, spacing for the logo, color or other patterns on the paper and have them printed and cut at the print house. The more you print, the cheaper they are.


----------



## steveh5200 (May 5, 2009)

I didn't even think of that lol.  Thanks.


----------



## kitchenshrink (Sep 28, 2010)

I'll bet you are on good terms with one or more wedding or event planners.  Wedding planners, especially, can source just about anything-practical or whimsical, small quantities or favors for hundreds.  They may know some sources you would never think of, and they are used to price shopping.  Many brides order imprinted things for their showers, weddings, and new homes. You can start with smaller quantities and see what works best.  Paper that lays around, even for a short time, tends to lose its crisp appearance.


----------

